# Marine Corps Intelligence Activity



## mike_cos (Jan 31, 2012)

It does not introduce new elements compared to what we already know but it is a pleasant read... Enjoy...


----------



## tigerstr (Jan 31, 2012)

Good read. Thanks


----------



## BravoOne (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes that is a good read indeed


----------

